# I need some info on this childs bicycle please!



## Bikermaniac (Aug 25, 2017)

Anything you can share would be appreciated. Thanks, Nelson.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2017)

That is COOL! Guessing teens-early 20's?


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 25, 2017)

14 or 16" ?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 25, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> 14 or 16" ?




Rims are 11" in diameter.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> That is COOL! Guessing teens-early 20's?




I'm guessing 1915 to 1920.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 26, 2017)

Somewhere around 1920 sounds about right based on the style of seat used with the short springs. Shame the head badge is missing.

Dave


----------



## Rambler (Aug 28, 2017)

Similar size and age child bicycles sold at auction...

http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/11208273/childs-bicycle/?q=child&ref=catalog





http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/11207965/pierce-childs-bicycle/?q=child&ref=catalog


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 28, 2017)

What a cool looking little Pierce bicycle. 

Dave


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 28, 2017)

Rambler said:


> Similar size and age child bicycles sold at auction...
> 
> http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/11208273/childs-bicycle/?q=child&ref=catalog
> View attachment 667671
> ...




I was told it was sold trough an Indian Motorcycle dealer...so that makes it an Indian?


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 29, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Chi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Rambler (Aug 29, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I was told it was sold trough an Indian Motorcycle dealer...so that makes it an Indian?




I have no idea if what you were "told" is true or not. Even if it was sold by an Indian dealer it still could be some other brand of bike also sold by the same dealer. Dealers were not always exclusively selling only one brand of bike. With no head badge or other markings or actual Indian dealer’s sales documentation your bike could be anything at all. The color red was very common among many manufacturers for this era and a particular shade of red cannot be trademarked so color alone does not make it an Indian. If someone has an Indian sales catalog showing this bike I would be more inclined to believe the story you were "told" is true. Indian did build some juvenile bikes but I personally have never seen a bike this small in any Indian catalog or associated with the Indian brand.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 29, 2017)

Rambler said:


> I have no idea if what you were "told" is true or not. Even if it was sold by an Indian dealer it still could be some other brand of bike also sold by the same dealer. Dealers were not always exclusively selling only one brand of bike. With no head badge or other markings or actual Indian dealer’s sales documentation your bike could be anything at all. The color red was very common among many manufacturers for this era and a particular shade of red cannot be trademarked so color alone does not make it an Indian. If someone has an Indian sales catalog showing this bike I would be more inclined to believe the story you were "told" is true. Indian did build some juvenile bikes but I personally have never seen a bike this small in any Indian catalog or associated with the Indian brand.




Me neither, that's why I'm asking if somebody has any info on it like catalogs of anything.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 29, 2017)

Updated picture. It seems it has two vertically aligned holes for a head badge. I don't think it's an Indian made bicycle.


----------

